# Papillon puppies



## Genie (Dec 12, 2011)

They are sold and had there been 8, they would have been sold



for some reason we were inundated with offers. Almost a price war





For those who aren't familiar with the papillon





Single coat, little or no groomings, and from the web, Marie Antoinette went to the guillotine carrying her papillon


----------



## anoki (Dec 12, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! I seriously love these little dogs!!!!!!! I keep watching them at shows when I see them and talking to breeders....if I wanted to get a smaller dog, this is definitely what I'd be looking at!!!!!





~kathryn


----------



## Genie (Dec 12, 2011)

anoki said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! I seriously love these little dogs!!!!!!! I keep watching them at shows when I see them and talking to breeders....if I wanted to get a smaller dog, this is definitely what I'd be looking at!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also call them the border collie of the toy breed. Smart....smart. Also they love to run and play but they also are content in your lap. Unlike the border collie who is nutsy if they can't be working


----------



## Reble (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad to see you are still breeding, is Max the dad?

Nice colors black & white, and only 2 much easier than my 13 for sure.


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh!!! So cute


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 12, 2011)

Adorbs


----------



## Genie (Dec 12, 2011)

Reble said:


> Glad to see you are still breeding, is Max the dad?
> 
> Nice colors black & white, and only 2 much easier than my 13 for sure.


there were three, 2 boys and a girl


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 12, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## Katiean (Dec 12, 2011)

Push their noses in and weight their ears down and they could be Japanese Chins



. I love the single coat. I raised Yorkies for years and hated the grooming. Yes the Yorkies are single coated too. But, they are a pain to groom. Your puppies are so cute.


----------



## StacyRz (Dec 12, 2011)

LOVE papillions! As mentioned above, smart!!!!!!!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 12, 2011)

Love Papillons, too!!





We own a Chion (Chihuahua/ Papillon mix) and he has the same coat/ears as a Papillon...so cute!!



He is very active and playful, but LOVES to be sitting in your lap, too!


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 13, 2011)

They are adorable, I almost bought one 6 years ago, and almost got one again 4 years ago. I really appriciate the beauty of these fantastic dogs.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh so adorable, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2011)

So very cute!


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2011)

AW!!!!!



:wub


----------

